# Looking for 2 1/2" shop vac hose



## SteveKoz (Feb 22, 2019)

I have my main dust collection system setup BUT that doesn't work well for hand tools. I have a shop vac and a dust deputy so figured I'd put them to work too. The wheels on the bucket of the dust deputy just doesn't work. Keeps tipping over. I decided to make a cart on wheels but would prefer to just leave it in one location. Has anyone found 2 1/2" hose that they like? I don't want the stretch type hose. Want something light and flexible. Appreciate any advice. Thanks!


----------



## jeff100 (Nov 20, 2019)

I like these. Clear so you can see clogs (which you will get more likely with a shopvac compared to machine hooked up line) from vaccuiming up the floor junk. 

https://www.amazon.com/CLEAR-COLLEC...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==

Or was that the kind that you meant by "stretch type hose"?

Also this might help,

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000***T9...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


I've been happy with stuff from Peachtree Woodworking Supply.

Harbor freight has 4"x10ft for $15 which is nice, but I asked in store and they said they don't know of a store (near me in GA) that actually caries it in-store so that kinda makes me nervous. But says steel re-enforced so I may order one to try out.

https://www.harborfreight.com/4-inc...e-96478.html?_br_psugg_q=dust+collection+hose

Hope that helps. Would love to see some pictures of you setup if you feel like uploading some.

Take care.


----------



## ToolsOnaWall (Apr 8, 2020)

I made a Dust Deputy cart (it was a fun project) and I'm impressed with how well it works. 

I went with a Rockler 2-1/2" (blue) hose kit and it works with a couple of my dust ports. Most of my tools with dust ports have a wide variety of port sizes (3/4" to 2-1/2" ports). I've been collecting a lot of hose adapters, a couple worked. For smaller hand held tools I couldn't find anything. I recently discovered a 1-1/2" hose kit from Rockler that has several small adapters that screw into the hose (using the wire reinforcement of the hose as a thread); the 1-1/2" hose connects to the 2-1/2" hose. I've checked it out on a hand held sander and it works, I haven't checked the other adapters yet.

I've noticed that among my tools with dust ports there doesn't seem to be a consistent standard. For example, the Rockler 2-1/2" hose doesn't fit the 2-1/2" port on my Rikon tools. 

I bookmarked a page for a 2-1/2" quick connect system but I don't know much about it but it would cost $12 for each connection. 

https://woodworker.com/fazlok-2-12-male-quick-disconnect-dust-fitting-mssu-146-351.asp


----------

